# Are there many/any special needs schools in spain?



## ukenglishbull (Jun 20, 2012)

My family and I are thinking about moving to Spain, the only problem is our youngest son starts school in september and he has autism.
After a lot of deliberation we had decided to send him to a school which specialises in spectrum disorders but are now worried that moving to spain may cause a problem if we can't find the right school.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

ukenglishbull said:


> My family and I are thinking about moving to Spain, the only problem is our youngest son starts school in september and he has autism.
> After a lot of deliberation we had decided to send him to a school which specialises in spectrum disorders but are now worried that moving to spain may cause a problem if we can't find the right school.


You may want to post on the Spain board to get answers to this one.

M


----------



## ukenglishbull (Jun 20, 2012)

mehemlynn said:


> You may want to post on the Spain board to get answers to this one.
> 
> M


Ok, thanks, I'm new to this


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ukenglishbull said:


> Ok, thanks, I'm new to this


no problem - I'll move it for you in a minute

yes there are special needs schools in Spain - we have a very good one near us in fact

it IS a Spanish school though, and therefore the education is all in Spanish, which from what I know of autism might be a problem for your child............

there are lots of British/International schools though - fee paying, of course, although I have a feeling that many if not most don't accept children with special needs - here's a link which might help

Welcome to Nabss | Nabss


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Some do, but of course they charge for the extra teaching staff that may be required. That said, the school my two were in, Benalmadena College has a special behaviour department thats run by a fully trained child psychologist (who also happened to be the head mistresses daughter), She and her team were there to deal with with behaviour and education difficulties

http://www.nabss.org/test/schoolsen.php?school=bsBenalmadena&h=2500



> The centre also has a Psychology department run by two psychologists and a counsellor and it is headed by a clinical psychologist, who is an expert in infantile-juvenile clinical psychology and cognitive-behavioural therapy.


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are many special needs schools listed here. You need to scroll down the page and then you'll see them listed by comunidad/ district. I have no idea if this list is up dated or comprehensive, but it'll give you a starting point
SID - ¿Qué es y cómo acceder a un centro de educación especial?
from this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-special-needs-school-costa-blanca-north.html
Also, I think brangus might be able to help you...


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

In short, if it were me I wouldn't make such a move unless it were necessary.

We are a bilingual family (Spanish/English speaking) with a special needs child, and I would be happy to talk with you via private messaging if you like.





ukenglishbull said:


> My family and I are thinking about moving to Spain, the only problem is our youngest son starts school in september and he has autism.
> After a lot of deliberation we had decided to send him to a school which specialises in spectrum disorders but are now worried that moving to spain may cause a problem if we can't find the right school.


----------

